# Smoked a 80 ring today



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Just about steepped on this one today
Scared the crap out of me


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

pretty poor review... looks over humidified too 
How did it smoke???


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

oh sh-- is that poisonous looks like


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

jam said:


> oh sh-- is that poisonous looks like


yes, very and aggressive too


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Its Smoked all right


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

looks like it sure got smoked... I never see the buggers around anymore


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

That looks a little like a cottonmouth mocassin. Shhhh.....he's sleeping.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Damn Thats Scary Looking


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

hehe imagine a parking lot full of elementary school kids seeing one of those... I have experienced it, and I'm glad it was as happy to leave as they were


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

You smoked that thing good!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Don't you just hate when the wrapper splits like that? :lol:
But seriously - that's one scary S.O.B.! I'm glad the snakes by me are just little lanceros!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

What kind of snake is it? Cotton Mouth or a Water Moccisin?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy crap!! Good thing you got him before he got you!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> What kind of snake is it? Cotton Mouth or a Water Moccisin?


Looks like a water moccisin to me. my brother and i used to shoot them with our bb guns when we were younger (and a lot dumber too) when we were out "hunting".


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

You smoked it alright, but had problems with the wrapper.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That is one split wrapper ouch!!!!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Is that wound from a shotgun or a shovel? Haha or did you just happen to stumble across a disemboweled cottonmouth?


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Don't you believe in diversity and animal rights? He had as much right to be there as you did. In fact, the PETA people would have said MORE right. You should have offered him a cigar and asked him in for dinner.

Nice separation. How'd you keep him from curling up after the kill?


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

nativetexan_1 said:


> Don't you believe in diversity and animal rights? He had as much right to be there as you did. In fact, the PETA people would have said MORE right. You should have offered him a cigar and asked him in for dinner.
> 
> Nice separation. How'd you keep him from curling up after the kill?


do you speak of People Eating Tasty Animals?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Was a Mean looking cuss!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Something like that we only see in the zoo over here!! :biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow....crazy


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

pv1191 said:


> What kind of snake is it? Cotton Mouth or a Water Moccisin?


both.........

http://www.wf.net/~snake/moccasin.htm


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

What was your choice of smoking utensils?


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> Is that wound from a shotgun or a shovel? Haha or did you just happen to stumble across a disemboweled cottonmouth?


Shotgun, took 2 shots
The first shot is the wound you can clearly see, and just seemed to piss him off.
He was about 4' long and about as big around as a golf ball.
Biggest 1 Ive seen.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Snakes, I hate em! They can move without legs, thats the Devil!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't you just hate when the wrapper splits like that....:lol:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> Don't you just hate when the wrapper splits like that....:lol:


better his than mine.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

**** that. I would have been running like hell.


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like a thin, spicy corojo wrapper on that bad boy.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Wasn't thinking of that, but it works for me.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Use to water ski in the inter coastal waterway and these things were very aggressive--you had to keep you eye out for them or they would be in the boat--I always hated waiting to be picked back up after falling ---fear of these babies attacking me in the water while awaiting pick up---Learn real quick how to ski !


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Looks like U got the beginning of a belt.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

That's my absolute favorite kind of snake......the kind with a shotgun blast hole in it!!



tobacmon said:


> Use to water ski in the inter coastal waterway and these things were very aggressive--you had to keep you eye out for them or they would be in the boat--I always hated waiting to be picked back up after falling ---fear of these babies attacking me in the water while awaiting pick up---Learn real quick how to ski !


Been there before. Had one drop off a overhanging tree limb into a bass boat one time. I must of looked like Barry Bonds with an oar!

Nasty things!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought thats a delicacy to you southern folks.. us city folk stick to the golden arches lol


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice shot. i woudn't want to find that near my house


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Those damn thing are all over now with the flooding here in the midwest. Definitely not one to mess with! Looks like you handled to situation extremely well. Two shots? I suggest getting a bigger gun!! Nothing worse than a pissed off critter!!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Lighthouse said:


> Those damn thing are all over now with the flooding here in the midwest. Definitely not one to mess with! Looks like you handled to situation extremely well. Two shots? I suggest getting a bigger gun!! Nothing worse than a pissed off critter!!!


Well I know one shot to the head would have done it. But then I wouldn't have had such a great photo.
Who wants to see a snake without a smile?


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

jam said:


> I thought thats a delicacy to you southern folks.. us city folk stick to the golden arches lol


I've eaten rattle snake before but never a cotton mouth.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

canney said:


> Well I know one shot to the head would have done it. But then I wouldn't have had such a great photo.
> Who wants to see a snake without a smile?


Great point. Never thought of it that way. I hate snakes, so dead in any manner is great to me!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

maduro4me said:


> I've eaten rattle snake before but never a cotton mouth.


I've had cotton mouth after a long night out at the local boozer.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

The wife smoked one too......


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks like your wife kept hers at a better RH - no split in the wrapper like yours had.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Tritones said:


> Looks like your wife kept hers at a better RH - no split in the wrapper like yours had.


Yea, she used a shovel.


----------



## Soft Top (Jul 29, 2010)

Way to go wifey. I don't think I'd plan on getting in shovel range with one of those beasties! I'd get my shotgun out like you did.

Of course:

A. we don't get these over here

and

B. I'd get in major trouble for using my shotgun in the garden over here! I'm not even alolowed to shoot burglars!

I guess I'm glad about A but would rather be in the US because of B!


----------



## Pup1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Gotta love that split wrapper


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

True story about a Cottonmouth. I am from Louisiana (New Iberia). Those things are everywhere down there. They hang from trees over the water and sometimes just drop down into the water. My dad had just brought a brand new 19ft bass boat..First time we took it out. We were on Dog Lake back in a cove. Cottonmouth dropped into the boat. Now keep in mind, damn near everyone carries a pistol down there. Especially when fishing or anywhere near the water. My dad had, on his hip, a Ruger .22Mag revolver. That snaked dropped into his brand new boat about two feet from him. Without a second thought, he pulled that pistol out and shot it...putting a hole right threw his boat. That's how mean those things are. He would rather but a hole in a brand new boat than deal with one of those. The hole was easily patched underneath with a little fiberglass no big deal. But yeah...that's my favorite snake story..


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Whoa, good story John.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

johnmoss said:


> True story about a Cottonmouth. I am from Louisiana (New Iberia). Those things are everywhere down there. They hang from trees over the water and sometimes just drop down into the water.


Blackwater Hattie lived back in the swamp
Where strange, green reptiles crawl.
Snakes hang thick from the cypress trees
Like sausage on a smokehouse wall...


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

johnmoss said:


> True story about a Cottonmouth. ..


I would have done the same thing


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

We get a few of those hanging around our lakes. Not quite as big, but scary none the less. I've got a Crossman 8 shot .177 auto pellet pistol to deal with them and the Bufo toads.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i -LOVE- snakes - only reason i dont have one currently is a stupid landlord (a temporary 1 year living situation, so its not worth the hassle) and id throw a grenade at a cottonmouth in my own car if that was my only defense vs it, those things are, at best "highly not interested in keeping you alive for very long"


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Okay Water moccasin (Agkistrodon piscivorus) aren't very deadly. And they are NOT aggressive. They are not out there to kill you. If you happened to step by one or go near it, it will act defensively! This thread was really starting to bug me.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i must disagree - while there is a general "oh god a snake" thing that i hate - water moccasins (aka cottonmouth's) are definitely on the more aggressive side of pit vipers - they are one of only a few snakes documented to actively try and drive away human intruders - usually near banks of water (they are semi-aquatic)
While they certainly "arent very deadly" id rather not have my limb swell, go tachycardic, vomit, develop diarehha, and be in a shitload of pain at the same time.

edit:
looked it up quick - 42% of all documented snake bites in the US are from water moccasins


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Zogg said:


> i must disagree - while there is a general "oh god a snake" thing that i hate - water moccasins (aka cottonmouth's) are definitely on the more aggressive side of pit vipers - they are one of only a few snakes documented to actively try and drive away human intruders - usually near banks of water (they are semi-aquatic)
> While they certainly "arent very deadly" id rather not have my limb swell, go tachycardic, vomit, develop diarehha, and be in a shitload of pain at the same time.
> 
> edit:
> looked it up quick - 42% of all documented snake bites in the US are from water moccasins


Aggressive and defensive are not the same thing by a long shot...taken from dictionary.com:

AGGRESSIVE
Quote:
1. characterized by or tending toward unprovoked offensives, attacks, invasions, or the like; militantly forward or menacing
DEFENSIVE
Quote:
1. serving to defend; protective
ok...now, that's not as good a definition as "aggressive" so let's look at the word "defend", from the American Heritage Dictionary via dictionary.com

DEFEND
Quote:
1. To make or keep safe from danger, attack, or harm.

There's a difference. Its a myth that they actively chase people. This has been debunk. No snake will go out of there way to bite people.

42% of all documented bite does not prove they are aggressive. All this tell us is that people are getting bit. That could be from any number of ways. Fairly common snakes ted to bite more people because,"There are more common!" Meaning your more likely to run into them. This snake has a very wide range so its not to surprising to hear a number like that given there defensive nature.


----------

